# Building advice..?



## saadzaman126 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was planning on building a new comp and selecting my parts from newegg.com until I discovered that they *don't ship to Canada *so does anyone know a good site that ships here or is located in canada?? 

-thanx.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Tigerdirect and NCIX does. I would consider those sites before going anywhere else. What type of build were you planning, gaming, video and photo editing? Intel? AMD? What type of budget?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2008)

I hear allot of good from tiger direct..and Logan is a funny guy


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

I think you'll have good luck with NCIX. Tigerdirect has a lot of good stuff, but in my personal knowledge and perching, I don't feel that Tigerdirect have a lot of things.. NCIX has more. IMO


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea what platform are you trying to build Gaming Office Business etc. Intel/AMD. Nvidia/ATI/Onboard Graphics etc..


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 19, 2008)

I like listening to Logan every product preview http://youtube.com/profile_videos?user=TigerDirectBlog&p=r his wife is crazy lol but NCIX is better.

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I like listening to Logan every product preview http://youtube.com/profile_videos?user=TigerDirectBlog&p=r his wife is crazy lol but NCIX is better.
> 
> - Christine



you forgot to mention that shes also a hot dork... im jealous


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2008)

Meh, shipping at Tiger is outlandish. My uncle paid $20 to have an 8800GTS shipped.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 19, 2008)

I want to build a gamiing system. AMD not Intel... budget not sure yet???


----------



## niko084 (Apr 19, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> I want to build a gamiing system. AMD not Intel... budget not sure yet???



Currently AMD < Intel.....
But if you want an amd go for it, since the price drop they are priced about right unless you overclock, then intel without a doubt.

I would strongly second NCIX though, good company!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> I want to build a gamiing system. AMD not Intel... budget not sure yet???



Yup, until you figure out a budget we can all help you out better.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 19, 2008)

k lets say for a budget how bout $800 and intel or amd either... thanx im looking myself but i appreciate all the help i can gettt....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmmmm AMD so you would probly want an ATi card to go with it>?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Altho this is pretty nice deal:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...tails.asp?EdpNo=3601833&Sku=MCM-680ILT-Q6600B


Here's another that aint too too bad also:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...etails.asp?EdpNo=3738448&Sku=MCM-M2NSLI-9500A


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 19, 2008)

yea im a ati guy, i like gaming but as i said max res. isn't the biggest deal for me... so is 800 a decent budget...?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah its not too bad lemme look around NCIX a bit.

EDIT: Yeah your best bet is to go with one of TigerDirect's combo deals. They are hard to beat.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

Jr, your right there. Tiger does have some good mobo deals. I won't say no there! Just make sure its Fed-ex that you use in shipping. thats my IMO


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 20, 2008)

why fedex, no damage?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

Most of the time with fed-ex your going to have a better chance to get it time wise. But I guess that is me thinking in US and not Canada. I would tell no one to you UPS.. Damage goods are their favorite thing to do...


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 20, 2008)

ahh i c


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2008)

FedEx is the way to go Saadz. There is also another shipping company in the US called DHL but I dont beleive they are in Canada and I doubt TD uses them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

DHL is World-wide. There mostly for bussiness use. Its something you'd have to check with.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet, didnt know that Storm.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 23, 2008)

if you need any hlep, i have a very basic guide i have made. check it out! =D

(links in my sig  )


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 25, 2008)

hmm what about computor canada?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 25, 2008)

Wish I had some news that I've heard of it... but never have. Only dealt with tiger and ncix when I show canada people things...


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanx


----------

